# water? spring, creek, tap water?



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

spring, creek, tap water?

what people use? 

what is more healthy low chrolaine?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kenneth roth said:


> spring, creek, tap water?
> 
> what people use?
> 
> what is more healthy low chrolaine?


Mud puddles seem to work fine.

Since I moved to the high desert there just isn't enough of them around to let them drink their fill.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you drink your tap water?

Some places it's pretty bad, and then I'd probably filter it for all of us. Then other places, it's great.


http://water.epa.gov/drink/local/

http://www.ehow.com/how_378_test-water-purity.html

http://water.epa.gov/aboutow/ogwdw/upload/2005_09_14_faq_fs_homewatertesting.pdf


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Both me and the dogs (and cat, rats, and snake) drink only purified water from an on the tap filter (we use a Pur filter). Too many endocrine disruptors in the water. If I was to build a house from scratch, I'd put a reverse osmosis unit in.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Hose water seems to treat my pups well. We have a community well, it's about 1/8th of a mile away from the house and very mildly treated albeit exceptionally hard water.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We have a well, but only use it to water flowers, grass etc. The city laid water pipes and most everyone tapped into the "city" water. I try not to drink too much water now that I know what fish do in it. We do use a Purita (?) filter. 

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Both me and the dogs (and cat, rats, and snake) drink only purified water from an on the tap filter (we use a Pur filter). Too many endocrine disruptors in the water. If I was to build a house from scratch, I'd put a reverse osmosis unit in.


Throw in a UV unit if you are going to do RO. Bugs can grow on that stuff. Bugs also love activated charcoal FWIW. [In my job I did a lot of high purity water system design and validation...too pure and it is actually dangerous to drink]-but then if you kill the bugs you would worry about endotoxins. time for a final filter.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Why would you ask this? If you can drink it, it's safe for your dogs. If it's not good for you, don't give it to them.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think PUR filters or some treatments make sense to remove the chloramines and the drugs (that get flushed) and the endocrine disruptors

Community water treatment systems are amazingly low tech.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Throw in a UV unit if you are going to do RO. Bugs can grow on that stuff. Bugs also love activated charcoal FWIW. [In my job I did a lot of high purity water system design and validation...too pure and it is actually dangerous to drink]-but then if you kill the bugs you would worry about endotoxins. time for a final filter.


Ooh, good to know. If we build a house in the future, I'll consult you on design.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I guess I got away with murder. This is the honest to god truth. When I lived in the Costa Rica jungle in the mid '90's I had a stream on one side of the house. This area was very, very pristine. 

We laid a pipe a half block upriver dropped, it into the stream and it gravity fed into my house totally untreated. There was nowhere to get bottled water and there wasn't much water pressure. 

None of the family ever got sick Those were the great old day jam packed with good memories.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Good ole city water straight from the hose. That's all they're ever going to get. I did eat some crow and switch to raw, but I highly doubt I'm ever going to lug a flat of bottled water out there to fill their buckets.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for ya knowledge, i ask these questins cause when i get my pup or working dog i want it to live past 16 years old.

difern't types of pipes make water taste difern't and carrie difern't things in the water, coper and iron are best for tap water piping. I wouldn't dare use pvc piping in my house or buy a new house with it. it will leach chems from the piping into the water.

reverse osmusios is best for drinking water


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> Thanks for ya knowledge, i ask these questins cause when i get my pup or working dog i want it to live past 16 years old.
> 
> difern't types of pipes make water taste difern't and carrie difern't things in the water, coper and iron are best for tap water piping. I wouldn't dare use pvc piping in my house or buy a new house with it. it will leach chems from the piping into the water.
> 
> reverse osmusios is best for drinking water


 Well, if it lives past 16 there are going to be other factors that contribute to that much more than whether or not it's drinking tap or purified water. The life expectancy for pretty much every working breed is less than 16 years and that's assuming there are no curve balls health wise. Unfortunately, you can't stop time.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

true my cat now is on her 17th year she a pain in the ass lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kenneth roth said:


> Thanks for ya knowledge, i ask these questins cause when i get my pup or working dog i want it to live past 16 years old.
> 
> difern't types of pipes make water taste difern't and carrie difern't things in the water, coper and iron are best for tap water piping. I wouldn't dare use pvc piping in my house or buy a new house with it. it will leach chems from the piping into the water.
> 
> reverse osmusios is best for drinking water


Are you nuts?](*,):-\"#-o


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Are you nuts?](*,):-\"#-o


Did you really have to ask?:-s


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Did you really have to ask?:-s


:-D


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The creek water from Costa Rica is probably a lot better than city water.

I think what you do depends on where you live. Right now in Grenville SC, we have water from a pretty clean mountain aquifer coming our way. Pull out the chlorine and all is good.

In Fort Mill, SC we got the water all the way down the Catawba River Chain which included the waste from Charlotte having to be cleaned up. ....My concern is all the drugs, endocrine distrupers, and God knows what we put in the water on its way. 

You know water purification at a water plant is pretty much filter through sand (if that), maybe some flocculation, chorine (more commonly chloramines anymore) and its on its way....test it for EPA a few times a year and thats it. Who is to say the levels of all those compounds allowed in drinking water by the EPA is safe?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

At our place in Sequim, WA we dug a well, and we use that water for everything. At our place in Los Angeles we use tap water for everything including cooking and drinking.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Ours drink out of water tubs there bowls, puddles and the toilet no problems anywhere


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i wont drink any tap water in Az or FL or NV they have the highest number of nucs been tested


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I won't drink tap water from Columbia, Missouri as men tested from this area have one of the lowest sperm counts of several metropolitan areas here!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I won't drink tap water from Columbia, Missouri as men tested from this area have one of the lowest sperm counts of several metropolitan areas here!


so the sperm is going into the water somehow?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Most important part of puppy selection is to test for water drive, otherwise you get stuck with buying Ozarka or will have to move to to Costa Rica. The bright side being, a low water drive dog will live to 16 but will have to retire from active duty at 15.5 years.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Most important part of puppy selection is to test for water drive, otherwise you get stuck with buying Ozarka or will have to move to to Costa Rica. The bright side being, a low water drive dog will live to 16 but will have to retire from active duty at 15.5 years.


is that water drive, or threshold for water drive that is important here? just so I am clear.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Most important part of puppy selection is to test for water drive, otherwise you get stuck with buying Ozarka or will have to move to to Costa Rica. The bright side being, a low water drive dog will live to 16 but will have to retire from active duty at 15.5 years.


It is painful to witness someone joking around with the most critical forum topic to come along in a long time.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It is painful to witness someone joking around with the most critical forum topic to come along in a long time.


Ok ok, no mo water drive comments.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> so the sperm is going into the water somehow?


http://www.ourstolenfuture.org/newscience/reproduction/sperm/2003/2003-0201swanetal.htm


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Faisal Khan said:


> Ok ok, no mo water drive comments.


What? It is just getting interesting. Threshold IS important when speaking of water drive, for sure, but you have both forgotten how to link this back to the OP.

What KIND of water you use in testing for water drive is essential. I prefer to use unflitered lake water myself. If Gerry was here, he would tell us how to test for water drive while ensuring that your striped dog stays extra shiny, and would have photos to prove it.

Here is a short clip of a dog with the minimum water drive I like to see. Keep in mind that this is a yound dog, an older dog could be tested in a much more serious manner. And with even dirtier water.
http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab166/pikamal/?action=view&current=MOV05103.mp4

I am sorry. I couldn't help it.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

whats water drive? :mrgreen:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i worked with a czech shepherd that was a PSD academy wash out but still a nice hi drive dog...about 15 months old....

crazy about water.....if it started raining hard he would amp up and start looking for puddles to stomp and attack for about 20 min before he calmed down 

had troubles outing a tug....so i would tug next to a water faucet/hose outlet in a park (the kind you could turn on by hitting a pedal with your foot)

i would have him grab the tug very close to it......to get him to out, i would hit the pedal so the water would stream out the hose outlet, which he would immediately dive and stick his muzzle in and lap it up like he hadn't had water in 24hrs

i could repeat this a dozen times with the same results

i could walk him around it and get instant platz's, perfect focused fuss's and just about anything else i asked.....i marked it and released him and he would charge over and sit next to it until i turned it on 

only problem was he eventually figured he could turn it himself on by stomping his paw on it :-(

obsessive "water drive", just like a typical lawn sprinkler chaser


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

rick smith said:


> i worked with a czech shepherd that was a PSD academy wash out but still a nice hi drive dog...about 15 months old....
> 
> crazy about water.....if it started raining hard he would amp up and start looking for puddles to stomp and attack for about 20 min before he calmed down
> 
> ...


that's funny, rick!! fricking smarta$$ GSDs


----------

